

A Gentle Introduction To Docker And All Things Containers - sylvainkalache
http://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/introduction-docker-linux-containers-lxc

======
jpetazzo
This is an update to the "classical" Docker presentation.

It includes some details about integration with configuration management
systems, and the new "-name" and "-link" features.

